# Inexpensive Covers for Bridgeport Table & Ways



## Tmate (May 23, 2021)

As I don't use my mill on a daily basis, I didn't see the need for accordion type way covers.  Instead, I cut 1/16" thick rubber sheets to fit on either side of my vise on the table, and the Y axis ways in several different positions.  After a drilling or milling session, I can simply dump the chips and replace the rubber on the mill.  The rubber comes in 12" x 24" strips for $16 each from McMaster-Carr.


----------



## markba633csi (May 23, 2021)

I was thinking a bath mat might also work- the suction cups might even hold it in place! 
-Mark


----------



## BGHansen (May 23, 2021)

I use sheet magnets.  My wife bought the stock to cover a few registers in the house.  Work well as they stick to the table and though magnetic, don't accumulate a huge number of chips.  They're easy to cut with a scissors for a tight fit to the vise.

Bruce


----------



## hman (May 23, 2021)

An alternative (and inexpensive) source of way covers is the bathtub and shower membrane available from big box stores.  It's heavy vinyl, comes in ~48" wide rolls, and sold by the foot.


----------



## rabler (May 23, 2021)

I have yet to get the chance, but I intend to pick up a stall mat from Tractor Supply.  1" rubber.  A bit of work to cut to size.


----------



## pdentrem (May 23, 2021)

Like Bruce, sheet magnets work for me.
Pierre


----------



## Tmate (May 24, 2021)

Chips are easier to pick up with a magnet off the rubber sheet than they are off the bare table.  That way with any covering I guess.


----------

